# '10 Sentra tire pressure sticker



## matt151617 (Aug 8, 2013)

Would anyone that has a 2010 Sentra S be able to upload a picture of the tire pressure sticker? Mine was lost, I hate to pay the dealership for a new one when I could simply create my own sticker. Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you priced the sticker from the dealer? It's probably only a couple of bucks.


----------

